# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Vragen

## WON

Hallo iedereen, ik werk mee aan een onderzoek. Met de resultaten hopen we mensen te kunnen helpen. Als u meewerkt aan het onderzoek door de enquête in te vullen, helpt u dus ook! Hopelijk neemt u de moeite om hier een paar minuten van uw tijdj aan te besteden. Alvast bedankt! https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1IBD...2PgVk/viewform

----------


## Leontien

Veel succes met je onderzoek!

----------

